

Proposals for the Lincoln Memorial - samclemens
http://www.vox.com/2015/2/12/8019109/lincoln-memorial-pyramid-proposals

======
protomyth
Mr. Dreyfuss goes to Washington
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302820/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302820/)
has a long section on the Lincoln Memorial. Highly recommended viewing.

